# Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!



## gehawe (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Noch 13 Tage und wir können es kaum erwarten. Wir sind die ersten 3 Augustwochen zwischen Vetlanda und Eksjö zu finden. 2 Boardies sind auch dort (MrBurnes und Muhkuh), da werden wir wohl mal den Grill anschmeißen.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Sind noch mehr von Euch in der Gegend?

Am 05. August ist Speedway in Vetlanda - Da könnte man sich z.B. treffen. Wir fahren gegen Vargana.

Und wenn jemand aktuelle Fangberichte vom Solgen hat: Immer her damit!!!

Viele Grüße #h#h#h

Gerhard


----------



## Dellen (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hi Gerhard,
ich fahre nächsten Woche mit meiner Familie für zwei Wochen nach Björköby, ein kleines Dorf direkt am Nömmen.
Björköby liegt genau zwischen Vetlanda und Eksjö.
Ich bin noch Angelanfänger, habe aber das große Glück, dass wir einen netten Bekannten haben, der schon
viele Jahre direkt am großen See wohnt,den Nömmen, und entsprechend ein Angelprofi ist. Auch können wir dort ein
Ruderboot benutzen.
Wir waren vor zwei Jahren schon dort, ein Traum.

Nette Grüsse 
Frank


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gehawe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hallo Frank,

Dann seid Ihr weniger als 8km weg von uns (fast genau westlich von uns). Wir wohnen ab 2.8. in Äspenäs 3 am Bodasjön. Schau mal hier:


----------



## gehawe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hallo Frank,

Dann seid Ihr weniger als 8km weg von uns (fast genau westlich von uns). Wir wohnen ab 2.8. in Äspenäs 3 am Bodasjön. Schau mal auf Hitta nach.

www.hitta.se

(Dann auf Karta gehen und mit dem Kursor aufs Zeiel zeigen und doppel-klicken)

Viel Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hallo Gehawe!

Ihr seit alle in der Nähe von Vetlanda?!?

Soll es da nicht auch eine gute Kartbahn geben...?!?:q:q#q#q

Hoffentlich beißen in diesem Jahr auch die großen Zander mal...!


----------



## arnichris (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@Muhkuh2000: Du bist doch der Barschflüsterer 
Aber sieh zu dass du gute Tipps bekommst wo am Nömmen die großen Zander stehen  Allerdings fürcht ich für dich du wirst um´s Fischen mit Köderfisch in der Nacht nicht rumkommen


----------



## mrburnes99 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Sagt bloß ihr müsst noch soooooo laaaaange warten? :m Freitag Abend geht's los. Bin fleißig am packen und freue mich aufs Treffen! Zum Speedway kommen wir garantiert mit. Hatten voriges Jahr ausgesetzt, aber diesmal lasse ich mir das nicht entgehen.

@Muhkuh2000:
Die Kartbahn plane ich für meinen Kurzen als Geburtstagsüberraschung. Aber psssst!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@arnichris, wenn Du nicht dabei bist, ist das Nachtangeln wenigstens schön ruhig und entspannend....!!!!|krach::vik::m

@mrburnes, schaue mir gerade die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage in Vetlanda an. Wenn das so wird, hast Du echt einen guten Zeitpunkt gewählt, auch wenn man für gute Fische sicherlich früh raus oder spät Abends angeln sollte.#6

@gehawe, ich glaube langsam Du steckt im Marketingverbund für Vetlanda Speedway??? So wie Du immer dafür Werbung machst, bekommst Du bestimmt 25 Kronen pro verkauftem Fanartikel, oder? :q:q:q


----------



## mrburnes99 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Das Wetter wird geil. Aber wer hat etwas davon gesagt, dass wir Nachts zum Schlafen rein gehen? :q

Für Speedway muss Gerhard gar keine Werbung machen. Ein mal dabei sein, da hab sogar ich als Motorsport Laie Feuer gefangen! Habe damals mal eine kleine Komposition meiner Bilder gemacht, weils mich doch schwer beeindruckt hat. Vorsicht, da liegt der GEMA-Bann drauf. Wer sichs anschauen will, muss den umgehen.

Speedway in Vetlanda


----------



## gehawe (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@Muhkuh: Fürs Speedway bekome ich nichts, aber ich werde von der Cartbahn geschmiert. |supergri

 @MrBurnes: Dann gib mal Gas mit den Fischen. Wetter ist ja passend (auch für Zander).

 @All: Kann mir jetzt echt nicht vorstellen, dass das schöne Wetter jetzt noch 5 Wochen hällt. |kopfkrat  So wie jetzt ware es für Zander sicher passend.

 Bis demnächst! Ah ... und MrBurnes: Bildääär bitte!!!#6

 Grüße
 Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Merkwürdig! Mopeds die immer nur im Kreis rum fahren und man hat das Steuer nicht mal selbst in der Hand....wie z.B. beim Kartfahren.....?!?!? #cUnd dafür lasst Ihr wertvolle Angelzeit liegen?!?#d


----------



## mrburnes99 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@gehawe:
Bilder gibts hoffentlich reichlich! Ich bleib bei meinem Motto, den ersten Tag gehts nicht ohne Hecht vom See. Bisher mussten wir nie auf dem Wasser übernachten 
@Muhkuh2000:
Von den 4 Wochen geb ich gern einen Tag ab. Und wer sagt denn, dass wir nicht auf dem Weg noch ein paar Köder in den Emån tunken


----------



## arnichris (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@Muhkuh2000: Bist du wenn du mit anderen im Urlaub bist unter Tags auch manchmal fahrtüchtig? 
Bin mir sicher dass wir die letzten Urlaube NICHT Kart oder Auto fahren hätten dürfen


----------



## Dellen (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich bin begeistert von diesen vielen Beiträgen hier.
Bei mir geht es auch Freitag auf Samstagnacht los.
Bin mit meiner Familie mit drei kleinen Kindern unterwegs.
Wird bestimmt wieder ein toller Urlaub, obwohl "nicht fahrtüchtig"
hört sich auch prima an.
Von dem Bekannten, dem das Haus gehört indem wir wohnen, kann ich
mir seine Tiefenkarte vom Nömmen ausleihen. Dort hat er so einige Hotspots
eingezeichnet. Da ich aber nur mit einem Ruderboot unterwegs bin, sind einige
eher unrealistisch für mich. Gern halte ich auf dem Laufenden.
Ich hätte da auch noch so einige Fragen an Euch!
Wo findet genau das Speedway statt?
Wo befindet sich die Kartbahn?
Habt ihr noch andere Ausflugtipps?
Habt ihr noch Tipps bezüglich Internet-Zugang in Schweden?
Meine Ausflugtipps mit Kindern.
Das Universeum in Göteborg mit Regenwald, Tiere, Aquarium und Experimenten. Einfach nur toll!
Dann natürlich das komplette Astrid-Lindgren Programm mit Park in Vimmerby, der Michel-Schuppen in Katthult und ein Besuch in Bullerbü.
Wer zum schönsten Strand Schwedens möchte, fährt etwa 2,5 Stunden nach Tylösand an die Westküste.

Ich bin ja mal auf Eure Antworten gespannt!

Gruß Frank






Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gehawe (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Speedway ist im Motorstadion Vetlanda:
http://www.elitvetlanda.se/

Cartbahn ist am Nydala-Rondellen in Vetlanda:
http://www.nydalaracing.com/hem.html

Internet geht in der Gegend am Besten mit einem Surfstick von TRE. Alles andere funzt nicht so gut. Gibt es am Bahnhof in Vetlanda oder manchmal bei Hemexpert.

Der beste Angelshop in 100km Umkreis ist Bengtssons in Korsberga:
http://www.bengtssons-cykel.se/

Gutes Restaurant (für schwedische Verhältnisse) und Hotel am Nömmen: Ullinge
http://ullinge.se/

Alles weitere gerne per PM

Grüße & Gute Fahrt

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

.....und wenn Du nicht nur mit dem Ruderboot über den Nömmen willst, bekommst Du hier www.rodjenas.com ein Motorboot mit 20 PS für 300,- Kronen inklusive Sprit am Tag. Man kann da einfach auf den Hof / Anwesen fahren. Ist das rechte Haus und der junge, nette Vermieter Björn kommt mit zum Wasser und zeigt einen die Boote. Abends kann man es dann zurück bringen wann man möchte.


----------



## MiRohm (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Bei uns gehts am 08.08. in Nacht los zum Tjurken. Haben ein Haus direkt am Wasser. Knapp 20 KM von Vetlanda 

Watt freu ick mir


----------



## arnichris (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@Muhkuh2000: War wohl auch besser dass uns Björn abends nicht mehr gesehen hat  Bei dem kannst vor Ort auch die fiskekort kaufen, der hat ein kleines Tablet und hilft einen beim Kauf übers Internet - Kreditkarte vorausgesetzt !


----------



## Katam (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich fahre mit meine Familie nach Vegby. Das ist mein zweite Besuch vin diesen ort


----------



## mrburnes99 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Tick tack, tick tack... 1 Tag und 9h bis zur Fährabfahrt. Ich dreh schon am Rad. Der gestrige Abend verging vor allem mit Sichtung und Sortierung der Angelausrüstung. Grad eben die Rollen auf der Dropshot und Spinne und neu bespult für den Zwerg. Rote Power Pro auf jeweils schwarz-weißer Fox Rage Rute. Macht optisch was her und zaubert ihm ein Grinsen ins Gesicht.

@Dellen:
Wenn du noch Bedarf an Zielen hast, Skurugata, Skrôle Hie und Norra Kvill, um mal einige Natur-Highlights auszuzählen.











Zusätzlich Kleva Gruva, Ädelfors Goldwaschen, Karamelkokeri in Mariannelund,  Boda Borg in Sävsjö(wer geht mit uns da mal hin? Zu zweit ist das etwas umständlich, aber zu dritt oder viert garantiert sehr interessant). Ansonsten hast ja noch nen Tag zum recherchieren


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Boda Borg?!? Hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört. Ist ja echt nicht weit von uns weg und macht einen spannenden Eindruck! Könnte mir gut vorstellen da mit Freundin mitzukommen! .......besser als Mopeds zuzuschauen, die nur im Kreis fahren....!:m Gelle Gerhard?!?


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Da fällt mir ein.....konntest Du heute Nacht überhaupt schlafen Mrburnes oder war die Vorfreude zu groß?#6


----------



## mrburnes99 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich hab da immer so Hilfsmittel, 1 Jever, 1 Augustiner Edelstoff #6
Zudem sind wir mit dem Packen weit voran gekommen. Somit nur Vorfreude und keinerlei Hektik. Das passt schon.

Boda Borg müssen wir echt drüber reden. Da ich mit meinem Sohn immer nur immer allein oben war, fiel diese Aktivität leider aus.

So, meine Karre ist bis zum Rand voll. Gleich machen wir uns noch hübsch und gegen frühen Nachmittag fahren wir los. Erste Fangberichte gibts dann morgen Abend :q


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Gute Fahrt und Petri Heil!#h


----------



## mrburnes99 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Danke dir und dann bis zum Treffen!


----------



## gehawe (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Boda Borg?!? Hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört. Ist ja echt nicht weit von uns weg und macht einen spannenden Eindruck! Könnte mir gut vorstellen da mit Freundin mitzukommen! .......besser als Mopeds zuzuschauen, die nur im Kreis fahren....!:m Gelle Gerhard?!?



@Mukuh: Versuch mal nüchtern beim Speedway zuzusehen, dann dreht sich nicht immer alles so. 

 @Mr. Burnes: Gute Fahrt und Petri!!!

 Wir sehen und bald!!!


----------



## mrburnes99 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Livescore vom Emån. PB geknackt, jetzt 37cm.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Mr. Burnes?!? Was ist los? Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen oder beisst einfach nix???|supergri Man hört ja gar nichts von Euch!!!|wavey:


----------



## Stefan111x (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab dem 16 August am Ruskensee. Noch jemand zu der Zeit in der nähe?


Gruß Stefan


----------



## mrburnes99 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@Muhkuh:
Wer als Grillfleisch enden will, geht auf den See raus bei brennender Sonne oder im Gewitter. Die besseren Zeiten nutzen wir zum Spinnen am Fluss oder an den Schilfkanten. Unser Ziel Barsch 40+ haben wir ja nur knapp verfehlt. Mein Kurzer fängt sie jetzt mit Popper. Grad pisst es und das soll den ganzen Tag so bleiben. Der Boden hats nötig, aber uns bremst es ein wenig. Hechte bisher 5, nicht gemessen, alle gefühlt u55. Wir suchen noch nach der passenden Strategie. Vielleicht heute Nachmittag, da solls nur Schauer geben.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Kopf hoch! Ab dem 15.August soll das Wetter in Schweden wieder besser werden.....! |supergri|supergri|supergri Zeigt den Fischen wer am längeren Hebel sitzt!!!#6


----------



## biba123 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ab dem 15. August? Besser werden? Besseres Angelwetter? Oder generell besseres Sommeruralubwetter?  Woher nimmst du die Info? Wird das Wetter in Schweden derart lange voraus abgeschätzt? Scahde, dass wir das hier zu Lande nicht schaffen!

Das hört sich gut an - wir sind ab dem 15. August bei Freunden in der Nähe von Tingsryd! Die Seen an denen wir angeln können sind recht flach (2-3 m) und haben sehr wenige Untiefen! Die letzten beiden Jahren war es deshalb auch nicht immer das Einfachste den Hechten nachzustellen.

@mrburness: Barsche in der Größe sind doch klasse  Mich würde diese Größe freuen....


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

|sagnix Hier, hatte vergessen mein "Ironie-Schild" hochzuhalten.....!


----------



## biba123 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich kann mich dir nur anschliessen 

Allen anderen, die schon in Schweden sind oder noch fahren werden, wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## gehawe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Sehe ich auch so: Weiter Kopf hoch!

Wenn die Sonne scheint, gibt es Zander, wenn es regnet, dann gibt es hoffentlich Pilze. :m

Und wer einen Kugelgrill hat, der kann auch bei Regen grillen.

Übermorgen fahren wir auch!:m

@MrBurnes - Wie ist der Wasserstand - kommt man einigermassen ans Wasser, oder hat es arg Niedrigwasser?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## arnichris (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich beneide euch alle... dafür geht's nächstes Jahr zweimal nach Schweden  Dieses Jahr war ich ja schon mit Muhkuh2000.
Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden MrBurnes und gehawe und natürlich Petri Heil!


----------



## mrburnes99 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich habe es Gerhard schon geschildert. Es fehlt Wasser ohne Ende. Am Liegeplatz liegt unser Boot fast komplett auf dem Trockenen, wo wir letztes Jahr noch einen Baum und eine Boje brauchten. Der Schock traf mich am Emån unterhalb vom Aspödammen. Es war ein Paradies und der Traum jedes Anglers und Naturliebhabers. Nun fehlen gefühlt 1m Wasser. Vergleicht selbst die Bilder.​


----------



## mrburnes99 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Leider funzt der Upload eines alten Bilds nicht. Deshalb mal ein kurzes Video, welches 1-3 Jahre alt sein dürfte. Es wurde unterhalb der Brücke aufgenommen. Ein Idyll welches wir jedes Jahr unbedingt aufsuchen. Entsprechend blutet uns das Herz.

http://youtu.be/HAW9BDB59RA


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Oha! Das ist allerdings ein deutlicher Unterschied! Lasst Euch nicht runter ziehen! Immer weiter angeln hat der Olli gesagt....!:vik:


----------



## gehawe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

So,
 Angekommen, Rasen gemäht, gegrillt.

 War ein sch... Ritt diesmal. Echt viel Stau und eine von 3 Fähren kaput, dementsprechend lange Wartezeit.

 Wasserstand ist OK, eher etwas mehr als letztes Jahr. Mal sehen, wie es im Solgen ausschaut. Der flache Haussee ist halt brühwarm. Dafür legen wir morgen die Krebsreusen aus.

 Jetzt ein Glässchen Pinot Noir auf der Terasse ... :m

 Olli - wann bist Du da?

 Viele Grüße#h

 Gerhard


----------



## gehawe (8. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Kurzer Zwischenstand:
 Am Solgen praktisch keine Fänge gehabt, obwohl 2x einen  ganzen Tag draussen.
 Am Haussee sehr viel Kraut (soviel hatte der See noch nie), liegt wohl am warmen Wetter.
 Alles in allem zwar sehr schön zum Bade, aber sehr mau zum Angeln.
 Mein Kumpel ist allerdings gerade in den Schären und hat eine ganze Hand voller Hechte über 1 Meter verhaftet. Ist wohl local unterschiedlich.

 ... aber: wir bleiben dran!

 Viele Grüße

 Gerhard


----------



## Stefan111x (12. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand in Schweden?
Stehen denn paar Pilze oder ist es viel zu trocken?
Was machen die Fänge?

Gibt mal bitte paar kurze Infos am Freitag gehts bei mir los 


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Katam (13. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Es regnet schon seit drei Tagen. Auf deutsch gesprochen S*****


----------



## Back-to-nature (13. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir starten am Freitag auch wieder Richtung Schweden!

Hab das Wetter verfolgt.. suboptimal...|kopfkrat

Hoffe die Fische kriegen auch etwas mit von der herbstlichen Stimmung und beißen entsprechend!|supergri

Heuer ist der relativ kleine (will ja nix heißen ) Klappasjön in der Nähe von Malmbäck unser Haussee. 

Natürlich werden wir auch wieder Exkurse an andere Seen unternehmen. Unter anderem stehen der Stora Bellen und der Rusken auf dem Programm.

Da wir drei Wochen oben sind, haben wir etwas Zeit auf sonnigeres Wetter zu warten:g. Für die zweite Woche sind die Vorhersagen bis jetzt ja recht positiv!#6

Allen die momentan oben sind ein dickes Petri!

Gruß

Hannes

P.S.: Wenn euch ein rotes Kanu mit E-Außenboarder Namens Uncele Sam begegnet, sind das wir...#h


----------



## loete1970 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@ Hannes: viel Spass und Petri für Euer Vorhaben, sowie besseres Wetter!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Also ich halte es da ehr wie Gerhard! Wenn es regnet wachsen die Pilze! :vik: Des Weiteren sind die derzeitgen Temperaturen sicherlich besser zum Angeln als die hohem Temperaturen im Juli. Gleich geht es das Auto packen und morgen um 08:00 Uhr geht es dann in Richtung Schweden. Einen Zwischenstop in Malmö und wir kommen am Samstag schon tiefenentspannt zu unserem Ferienhaus am Nömmen. Leider habe ich da kein Internet und kann Euch entsprechend keine Fotos von den riesen Zandern schicken die Gerhard und ich verhaften werden......!  

@Arnichris: Viel Spass im Amt in der Zwischenzeit!!!


----------



## arnichris (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

@Muhkuh2000: Du mich auch  Wünsch euch ne gute Fahrt nach Schweden und nen schönen Urlaub, fischt den Nömmen nicht leer  Ach ja, und nur die genießbaren Schwammerl mitnehmen, nicht die Giftigen, du Holzkopp 

P.S.: Spätestens nach der ersten Woche werd ich dir fehlen


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Jetzt schon! On the road! 15 Uhr Malmö!


----------



## gehawe (15. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Kurzer Zwischenstand:
Angeln auf dem Haussee: Sche...!!! Alles voller Kraut. Habe es zu jeder Tageszeit und auch nachts versucht - nix, nada, njente.
Auf dem Solgen ging auch nicht wirklich was.
Jetzt versuchen wir es mal auf dem Bellen und dem Nömmen. Auf dem Bellen hat Mr. Burnes deutlich mehr Glück gehabt.

Die Pilze gehen besser. Ca. 1,2kg Pfifferlinge in 1 h. Das gibt ein leckeres Rahmsößchen. Gestern auch der erste Steinpilz. Dazu gegrille Lammracks (in einer Marinade aus braunem Zucker, Kräuter und Weinbrand) und Entrecote mit Sauce Bernaise ... Ja, ja, der Kummer über die wenigen Fische motiviert zu kulinarischen Leistungen. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Bei uns läufts. Stand 36 Hechte, 3 Barsche 30+ und noch ein paar knapp drunter. Seit 2 Tagen jagen wir jetzt einen Kannibalen. Vorgestern schnappte er sich Justis Beute und veranstaltete ein mächtiges Tauziehen mit meinem Bengel. Gestern passierte mir glatt das gleiche im selben Areal. Motor aus, Gummis ran, 2 Wurf und das Spiel begann. Haben ihn vorm Boot gehabt, nach Augenmaß ~1m. Wollte ihn in Ruhe ausdrillen und dann hakt er sich los, trotz Stinger. Hatte ich ne Sch...laune! Wäre vielleicht mein erster Meter überhaupt gewesen.

Heute Nachmittag gehts dem Viech mit Gerhard organisiert an den Kragen.

Nebenbei haben wir auch mehrfach auf Friedfisch angesessen und waren ordentlich erfolgreich. Brassen, Rotfedern und Rotaugen und einen Hybrid Brasse/Rotfeder. So konnten wir mit 2 neuen Fischarten unsere Bandbreite auf 9 unterschiedliche in Schweden gefangene Fischarten erweitern und mein Kurzer lernt viele unterschiedliche Angelmethoden


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Gibt es im Bellen keine Zander?


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Gibt es im Bellen keine Zander?


 
Wie sollen die bei solchen Gegnern überleben?

PS: Grüße von Gerhard, der drillt grad wieder :-D


----------



## gehawe (16. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Sodele,
zurück vom Bellen. Das ist endlich mal ein See mit Fischen drin. #6

Nachdem 2 kleinere Hechte wieder schwimmen durften, wurden 2 Hechte mit 83cm und 78cm verhaftet. Beide Hechte auf Wobbler im Freiwasser beim Schleppen.

Thomas AKA MrBurnes hat dann den Fisch seines Lebens gefangen: 116cm !!!

Nachdem wir einen heftigen Schauer mitten auf dem See ertragen haben und wir mitten auf dem See vor uns hin geschleppt haben, gab es einen kräftigen Schlag in Thomas' Rute.

Die Hechtdame ging auf einen großen Wobbler im Hecht-Design. Der Wobbler lief nur so ca. 2,5m tief über ca. 8,5m tiefem Wasser.

Hat der Spinnrute von Thomas einiges abverlangt. Der war dann auch ganz aufgeregt, als er seinen Fisch das erste mal sah. Der Drill hat einige Zeit gedauert, immer wieder nahm der Fisch Schnur. Die Rutenspitze zeigte senkrecht nach unten. Der Aussenborder wurde zum Glück hochgenommen, der Fisch schwamm vor und unter dem Boot hin und her. Irgendwann liessen dann die Kräfte des Fisches nach. Der erste Kescherversuch klappte nicht. Der Fisch hatte noch Reserven. Noch ein paar Minuten später hatten wir dann die richtige Kescherposition. Kopf voran wurde der Ausnahmefisch dann in die Maschen bugsiert. Grosses Kompliment an Thomas - souveräner Drill !!

Mein großer Kescher stört eigentlich immer etwas im Boot. Gestern war er dann zu klein. Die Mutti ging nur zum Teil rein, beim Rausheben hat er sich dann auch verbogen.

Nach einem (etwas wackeligem) Video vom Drill und den obligatorischen Fotos ist die Dame dann mit besten Empfehlungen wieder entlassen worden. #h

Ich bin normalerweise ein Bratpfannen-Angler, aber hier wäre jede andere Entscheidung wohl Frevel gewesen. ...und wer hat schon so einen großen Kühlschrank? ....:q

Heute geht's an den Nömmen - mal sehen ob da auch Fische drin schwimmen.

Bis bald

Gerhard

PS: Zum Vergleich': Die kleinen Füßchen auf dem linken Bild sind auf Größe 47/48


----------



## Schwedenangler (16. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Petri Heil  und |schild-g zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch . Hab das gleiche Vergnügen vor zwei Jahren gehabt.
Freut mich das es so gut fluppt .
Bin in zwei Wochen am Asnen und hoffe auch auf entsprechende Fischwaid  !

Gruß  Ralf  #h


----------



## mrburnes99 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ich muss mich noch mal bei Gerhard bedanken! Der Drill war vielleicht souverän, aber der Ruhepol warst du  Allein hätte ich mit Justi vor einer schwierigen Aufgabe gestanden, aber zusammen haben wir das gut gemeistert. Und dann noch wie du die Arschruhe weg zu haben und das Schauspiel zu filmen, das nenne ich Gelassenheit! Für mich hat sich der Drill wie Tauziehen mit dem Ochsen angefühlt :vik:

Und zum Kescher sag ich nur so viel: Hab mir extra vorm Urlaub einen mit nem Meterkopf für die dicken Mamas gekauft, aber du meintest, deiner reiche aus. Beim 2.Versuch dann grade so :q


----------



## gehawe (17. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Gestern Abend gings auf den Nömmen mit Oliver AKA Muhkuh.
Auch nicht schlecht - einige Bisse und 2 maßige Zander (der größere hatte 57cm) für die Pfanne.

Auch der Nömmen ist ein sehr schöner See mit abwechslungsreicher Struktur.

Unsere Zander bissen auf relativ kleine Köder, die nur ca. 2-3m tief liefen.

 Auf dem Heimweg dann der erste Elch für dieses Jahr. Abends um 11 über eine Wiese.

Da das Wetter in der Zwischenzeit deutlich nachgelassen hat (heute Nacht 11° und viel wärmer wird es heute auch nicht mehr), werden wir jetzt auch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf Pilze richten. Die ersten Steinpilze wurden gesichtet!

Bis demnächst - viele Grüße aus Smalland

Gerhard


----------



## loete1970 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Toller Fisch, Petri #6 und interessante und kurzweilige Berichte, mehr davon...


----------



## gehawe (24. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Ein Mal waren wir (Muhkuh, mein Vielleicht-Schwiegersohn und ich) noch am Nömmen. Wir haben zwar ein paar Fischlein gefangen, aber es war nichts nennenswertes darunter.

Insgesammt war dieser Urrlaub nicht besonders fischreich. Der Hecht von Thomas entschädigt dafür alles!

Allerdings war bzw. ist dieses Jahr wieder ein Steinpilzjahr! Wir haben in der letzten Woche praktisch jeden Tag zwischen 10 und 15kg Steinpilze aus dem Wald geschleppt. Wir hätten fast mit dem Schubkarren kommen müssen.

Gottseidank haben wir beim letzten Mal einen Pilztrockner gekauft. Der lief Tag und Nacht und unsere ganze Lichtung hat nach Steinpilzen geduftet.

Am letzten Tag gab es dann die Dewise: "Klasse statt Masse" - es durften nur noch kleine, knackige Pilze unter einem Hutdurchmesser von 5cm mitgenommen werden.

Gestern ging es dann Kurs heimwärts und nun freuen wir uns alle auf das nächste Mal "Smalland - wir kommen!"

Viele Grüße & Petri an alle, die jetzt noch bleiben dürfen

Gerhard

PS: Das letzte ist ein "Suchbild"


----------



## loete1970 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Schweden - Wir sehen uns im August in Smalland!*

Super, das ist doch toll! Ich hoffe, dass wir Anfang Oktober auch noch ein paar Pilze finden können....


----------

